# olcc---aer there ANY GRILLS? tennis villas area?



## elaine (Mar 17, 2006)

it seems to me that there was a grill on the balcony at tennis villas--am I imagining this? is there any place to grill out at OLCC?


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 17, 2006)

elaine said:
			
		

> it seems to me that there was a grill on the balcony at tennis villas--am I imagining this? is there any place to grill out at OLCC?



Hi Elaine.  OL has no public bbq grill/pits.    If you saw one on a screened in lanai, walking past the backside of one of the tennis villas, that means the occupant brought their own.


----------



## JLB (Mar 17, 2006)

A recent post said that someone near them brought a trailer with their own grill and picnic table.

It seems like a desirable thing to have, like more than just one person would like to see them, if guests will go to such an extreme.

It seems like it would be safer to have official, sanctioned, properly-located and managed grills than clandestine ones.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 17, 2006)

OL has policy regarding RV's.  The resort realizes guests like to travel in them.   But they are only allowed in a specified area of the resort.   The above situation should have been reported.

Just like OL's policy and all timeshares policy regarding number of occupants within a unit.   I guess it was about 3 years ago.....we were staying in the tennis villas, and next door a family of 19 people invaded!   

I promptly notified security and they were escorted off premises.   

Same thing goes for people sneaking in their pets.  It's against OL policy....I have to leave my fur child at home.....so you can bet your Alpo, I'm not going to let someone else ignore rules!

I get fairly tired of continuing to say this.....but one TUG individual continues to bring up the fact that it's a largely desirable thing to have.....so here we go again for I hope the last time.......the overwhelming majority of OL *owners* do NOT want public grills and clusters of communal hot tubs.  

If  having, or not having, these two things, make or break your vacation experience....then by all means, stay at an Orlando resort that has them.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 18, 2006)

*I, for one, hope it's not the last time....*



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> I get fairly tired of continuing to say this.....but one TUG individual continues to bring up the fact that it's a largely desirable thing to have.....so here we go again for I hope the last time.......the overwhelming majority of OL *owners* do NOT want public grills and clusters of communal hot tubs.
> 
> If  having, or not having, these two things, make or break your vacation experience....then by all means, stay at an Orlando resort that has them.



....I look forward to this good-natured play between you two.    I never miss one of these threads.  It's definitely good for a chuckle!  C'mon, timetraveler, you just can't resist.  I like public grills and hot tubs, too!  And I agree, if that makes it or breaks it for you, go somewhere else.  And if the majority of owners don't want it, then that's the way it should be.  Anyway, I'll be at OLCC for the first time in three weeks.  Finally, I'll be able to make my own personal determination about the place.  I'm really looking forward to it.  I'm opprehensive about the mega resort thing, but I'm definitely open-minded about it since I've heard and read many good things about it.  Even if it doesn't have public grills and clusters of hot tubs!


----------



## Vodo (Mar 18, 2006)

I, too, chuckle anytime I see "OLCC" and "grills" in the same post.  I just sit back and wait for the fun to start.  And it always does.  

Cindy


----------



## Carl D (Mar 18, 2006)

I couldn't hold in the laughter when I read the title!
Just the fact that "grills" was emphasized with all caps made me bust out laughing!


----------



## JLB (Mar 18, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> I, too, chuckle anytime I see "OLCC" and "grills" in the same post.  I just sit back and wait for the fun to start.  And it always does.
> 
> Cindy



Me, too.  I was chuckling too.  It seemed like the perfect straight line didn't it?  I was picturing Martin and Lewis, maybe the Three Stooges.    

But it was not a certain TUGger who asked if there are any grills, it is not a certain TUGger bringing their own in on a trailer, and it was not a certain TUGger whose grill was spotted on the lanai~~~more the one, in fact, so it must be more than a certain TUGger who likes to have one on vacation.  The certain TUGger does not want one on vacation bad enough to have to bring their own.  (How many bags do you have?  One, and a grill!   )    

I believe he and his family would like to have one provided by the resort, right next to the hottub and the Bud Lite cooler.   

Steve kept whining and RCI got sued for what he has been whining about, so maybe keeping an issue in front of folks eventually will evoke change.

Why don't they just put a few in and get it over with?


----------



## JLB (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm still laughing, reading Elaine's OP again.  With that many posts, I'm wondering where she's been.


----------



## JLB (Mar 18, 2006)

Since we are all taking a grilling (  ) over this, I have been corresponding with a TUGger planning on visiting Branson/Table Rock Lake in May, 2007.  Having determined that the chances of getting a cabin at Big Cedar Wilderness Club, a resort that has many, many gas grills, is slim and none, I set off last week to compare two resorts he had it narrowed down to, Still Waters and Indian Point.

On every lanai at Indian Point (facing the lake) was a very nice electric BBQ grill.  That is the first time I had ever seen that, a grill for every unit.  Still Waters had the more traditional grill or two for every building.

As you might have guessed by now, we have two, identical gas grills in screen room on the back of our house and an electric smoker.  We can't tell much difference between gas and charcoal and also not much difference between a wood and electric smoker.  It's all in the wet wood chips and the rub you use to flavor the meat/fish/shrimp.

I know we have fun with this topic, but grilling *is* a big deal to those who grill.  It is just as much a part of vacationing to grillers as lounging around the pool socializing, eating banana splits, or River Island is to others.

I can still remember the great meals we had on Kauai six years ago, cooked on the grills near the pool by the DCB at the Lawai Beach Resort, and then eating on our lanai as the sun was setting across the road.  And then on the ones in the little courtyards, near the hot tubs, at the Embassy the next week.  Again, sitting on the lanai, eating BBQ, this time with fruity drinks, looking out over Poipu Bay.

I remember grilling so much those two weeks we actually got tired of it.  We called the folks in the groundfloor unit beneath us at EVR and asked them if they wanted the four steaks we had left.  They did and I dropped them over the lanai to them!

And the grilled shrimp on the barbee at our little SW Florida resort we like to stay at every January~~~four gas grills for 26 units.

When our extended family gets together, that's what we do.  Grill.  Sure, we can go a week without it, but why should we?


----------



## Robnsunny (Jun 7, 2007)

timetraveler said:


> I get fairly tired of continuing to say this.....but one TUG individual continues to bring up the fact that it's a largely desirable thing to have.....so here we go again for I hope the last time.......the overwhelming majority of OL *owners* do NOT want public grills and clusters of communal hot tubs.



I hate to reopen a sore point but I need to ask if OLCC bans guest supplied grills as well. It won't ruin our vacation but it will definitely detract.

I found this thread doing a search to find out of they had gas or charcoal grills. It never occurred to me they wouldn't have ANY. It probably would have tipped my choice another way had I found this 6 months ago. Not only is grilling a relaxation, but we've found an hour or 2 at the grill at the start prepares most of our lunches and dinners for the week.

If they're not banned I'll probably pick up a cheap throw away and some charcoal. If they are, we might have to go find a public park anyway.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jun 7, 2007)

JLB said:


> And the grilled shrimp on the barbee at our little SW Florida resort we like to stay at every January~~~four gas grills for 26 units.
> 
> When our extended family gets together, that's what we do.  Grill.  Sure, we can go a week without it, but why should we?



This is good. We're staying there the week after OLCC. I'm looking forward to the pontoon boats too.


----------



## janapur (Jun 7, 2007)

Here in MN, grilling is recognized as a year-round pass time. My husband would argue that it's an actual sport. Life is _really_ good when he can share his "catch of the day" in Mexico. 

We have met many wonderful people while sharing a grill, and often a steak, at a resort.

Jana


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 7, 2007)

*I own 2 weeks at OLCC*

I love it there and would also love to have grills available but I can understand why they don't.

On my last visit last year, we asked the front desk about grills and they told us you are allowed a portable grill (is that the right term?)....they even told us where to get one.  At the grocery store right on Irlo Bronson -- I forgot the name but it's almost shares property with OLCC.   We were on the ground floor and the grill sat right on the table - it was perfect with the fireworks we set off that night.


----------



## JLB (Jun 8, 2007)

Publix.

Interesting new information.

Welcome to the Grillers Club.  

Just came back to add that to aficionados of the art/vocation/competition/profession of BBQ, _portable_ or _mobile_ BBQs opens the door to some very elaborate units.

Frinstance:

http://www.gatorpit.net/Texas_Legend_Doors_Open_2.jpg

MMMMMMMMMMMM!

http://www.gatorpit.net/Racks_of_Ribs.jpg



Jamerican71 said:


> I love it there and would also love to have grills available but I can understand why they don't.
> 
> On my last visit last year, we asked the front desk about grills and they told us you are allowed a portable grill (is that the right term?)....they even told us where to get one.  At the grocery store right on Irlo Bronson -- I forgot the name but it's almost shares property with OLCC.   We were on the ground floor and the grill sat right on the table - it was perfect with the fireworks we set off that night.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 8, 2007)

my brother is there right now.  The area is in such a horrible drought situation....the resort wants no grilling of any kind.  Even the little personal ones.    Just thought I'd pass on current info.


----------



## JLB (Jun 8, 2007)

If that is the case, I'd definitely go with the one in the first link in #15.  Since it is a closed operation, there would be no fire hazard.   

Now, where should we park it?  The big lot in front of the West Village Clubhouse?  Splash Lagoon parking lot?  River Island?  Sales Center parking lot?  An East Village parking lot.  Legends Clubhouse?


----------

